# Anyone ever come across or know anything about this type of water heater?



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Specifically the t&p valve or lack of one. The wires that are where the t&p should be extend to the bottom of the water heater and exit through a hole on the side of the tank and is connected to the thermocouple. The burner plate is directly underneath the water heater, not really inside of it. This thing has to be over 40 years old. It still works great, puts out plenty of hot water, just want to know if it's safe with the wires in place of the t&p. Proof that water heaters can be made to last longer.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Really old water heaters didn't have a t&p I've seen them added just above the water heater with a tee. Although it may have been just a pressure relief.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just did some quick research on it. Can't find much info but this thing may be original to the house. The house was built in 1941.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I would recommend a replacement for safety and efficiency. That thing is probably horribly inefficient if it hasn't been drained in 70 years....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Day & Night was part of several companies that Carrier bought out in the 1950's....
Carrier is owned by United Technologies....

So is Pratt & Whitney....
Therefore that is a Pratt & Whitney Afterburner Water Heater...:laughing:

Are the wires part of an electric gas supply kill?
I'd tell them it is upgrade time...
73 years worth of safety upgrades isn't a bad idea....

Check and see what the tank is made of copper, monel?
It might have some decent scrap value...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Oldie. They don't make em like that anymore. 
Make sure to tell HO the new ones only last about 10 year or so.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have seen that brand here but only a few. Been a couple of decades or more since I saw the last one.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Oldie. They don't make em like that anymore.
> Make sure to tell HO the new ones only last about 10 year or so.












Yeah. Now they manufacture glass-lined tanks that rust out in about 10 years' time. Now that's progress....:whistling2:


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Yeah. Now they manufacture glass-lined tanks that rust out in about 10 years' time. Now that's progress....:whistling2:


Right maybe in another 20-30 years down the road we might get a full year out one lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Found this on Amazon. It says it outlasts 2 water heaters. They should've said 7 water heaters.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Specifically the t&p valve or lack of one. The wires that are where the t&p should be extend to the bottom of the water heater and exit through a hole on the side of the tank and is connected to the thermocouple. The burner plate is directly underneath the water heater, not really inside of it. This thing has to be over 40 years old. It still works great, puts out plenty of hot water, just want to know if it's safe with the wires in place of the t&p. Proof that water heaters can be made to last longer.
> View attachment 31661
> View attachment 31662
> View attachment 31663
> ...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, what a classic.


David


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

That's awesome right there! A true showcase of what we used to be able to produce! If that thing gets kept in service make sure to tell them you want dibs on that unit the day they replace it. I sure do like me some old plumbing products!


----------

